# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Trung tâm thủ công mỹ nghệ Singapore - Du lịch Singapore

## hangnt

*Khách du lịch khi tới thăm Singapore thường lựa chọn một số loại mặt hàng lưu niệm phổ biến như móc khóa hình tượng Sư tử biển Merlion, dầu gió Tiger balm hoặc các loại áo thun có in dòng chữ “Singapore is a fine city”...mà không biết rằng Singapore còn có rất nhiều món quà lưu niệm độc đáo, đặc sắc, đảm bảo sẽ làm bạn nhớ mãi khi trở về nhé.*



Hãy cùng Didau ghé qua Trung Tâm Thủ Công Mỹ Nghệ Singapore (Singapore Handicraft Centre) cao 5 tầng với các cửa hàng nhỏ nằm ngay trung tâm của Khu Chinatown để mua các món đồ chạm ngọc bích, tượng bằng đồng và tị yên hồ cổ (snuff bottles). Hoặc ghé thăm The Heritage Shop và lựa chọn các món cổ vật như hộp đựng đồ ăn Peranakan, các biển quảng cáo cũ và tấm lót bàn ăn làm từ các viên gạch cổ Peranakan.



Nếu như đang tìm kiếm những đồ gỗ Trung Quốc tinh xảo, quà lưu niệm độc đáo hoặc thảm lụa dệt thủ công, bạn có thể tìm thấy nhiều hơn thế nữa tại Trung tâm thủ công mỹ nghệ Singapore (Singapore Handicraft Center) ở Chinatown Point. Các cửa hàng tại đây không chỉ bán các đồ tạo tác, đồ gỗ và đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ nguyên bản của Trung Quốc mà còn có cả những chiếc dù bằng tre, tranh vẽ, đồ điêu khắc trên gỗ và các nhạc cụ truyền thống Trung Quốc. Thậm chí bạn sẽ có thể tìm thấy những chiếc mũ cát, áo sơ mi và đồ lót bằng lụa.



Mỹ phẩm là một đặc điểm hấp dẫn khác tại đây với nước hoa, đồ trang điểm, những sản phẩm làm đẹp cùng rất nhiều các trung tâm thẩm mỹ sang trọng và lịch sự xung quanh. Chắc chắn rằng bạn có thể tìm thấy vô số món hàng giá rẻ tại Trung tâm thủ công mỹ nghệ Singapore. Chỉ cần kiên nhẫn và chuẩn bị thời gian để săn lùng đúng món hàng bạn cần nhé.

*Thông tin cần thiết*

*Giờ mở cửa*
♦Thứ Hai đến thứ Bảy 8h sáng - 7h tối 

*Chủ đề* 
♦Đồ cổ & Nghệ thuật, Đồ điện tử, Đồ đạc gia đình, Âm nhạc, Đồ lưu niệm, Sách, Đồ độc 

*Đặc điểm* 
♦Giá rẻ, Đặc trưng địa phương 

*Địa chỉ*
►133 New Bridge Rd Singapore 059413
►Phone(65) 6536 2846



Ngọc Hoa (Tổng hợp)


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## khanhszin

điêu luyện thật

----------


## lunas2

nhìn những đồ này chỉ có đại gia mới chơi thôi

----------

